# Withdrawn



## Ancient City Velo (Nov 21, 2022)

These pedals have to worth something!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2022)

$150

1/2" or 9/16"?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2022)

To be clear, are these Mel Short creations? Rideable, have the axles been hardened?  Please clarify.  Thank you.  $175.


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 21, 2022)

220


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2022)

$250


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 21, 2022)

300


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 21, 2022)

$350


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 21, 2022)

375


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Nov 21, 2022)

Sorry to report that these are not original Ramsey Swing Pedals
Therefore , the item is withdrawn.
No deal


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 21, 2022)

@Ancient City Velo use the edit button found at the top left under the down arrow, click edit and select withdrawn vs. changing the thread title.


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Nov 22, 2022)

Mark,
I'm searching for your instructions on posting this as "withdrawn"
Not finding the down arrow on left to edit thread


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2022)

@Ancient City Velo Click on the ellipses (3 dots) with a down arrow, select edit and choose withdrawn.


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Nov 22, 2022)

This is what I see


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2022)

@Ancient City Velo perfect next select edit thread and then select withdrawn.


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm sorry but I'm not seeing a withdrawn option other than where I typed it


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2022)

@Ancient City Velo I missed a step in my instructions, click on the down arrow next to (no prefix) and select withdrawn and click save.


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Nov 22, 2022)

There for a moment,  I was feeling pretty stupid!
Thanks for walking me through this


----------

